# Howdie from NY



## havensal (Jun 8, 2009)

I live in Western NY.

I joined to look for information on my next bow purchase.

I have been hunting for many years but haven't touched a bow in a couple.

I am in desperate need of a new one. Mine is an old Bear Whitetail II. :mg:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and good shooting.


----------



## buckknife (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* havensal. Have fun here.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy brother New Yorker! :wink:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

